# sacar el/al perro



## hipopotamus

Hola a todos:
Mi pregunta es ¿están ambas opciones del título correctas? Es que siempre me han enseñado que “A” sólo se pone antes de personas (aparte del Objeto Indirecto que creo que es otra cuestión). Sin embargo, por lo que haya “googleado”, veo que se usa sólo la segunda opción. ¿Será porque el perro/el gato tienen el “valor humano” para el hombre?
¡Saludos!


----------



## juanjarris

Exacto, la preposición _a_ se usa sólo para personas o para cosas y animales "personalizados", que por alguna razón son complementados con contenido semántico del paradigma "personas". Los estás "personalizando". 

Saludos.


----------



## hipopotamus

juanjarris said:


> Exacto, la preposición _a_ se usa sólo para personas o para cosas y animales "personalizados", que por alguna razón son complementados con contenido semántico del paradigma "personas". Los estás "personalizando".
> 
> Saludos.



Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta  pero quisiera sabe si la forma "sacar el perro" está correcta también?


----------



## Maximino

Cuando sacar tiene el sentido de llevar a alguien fuera de casa, para que pasee o se distraiga, va introducido por ‘de’: ‘_sacar _al (a el)_ perro de paseo_’. ‘_Sacar el perro_’ no es correcto.



Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Las mascotas se asimilan a las personas, desde mi punto de vista, es un OD que se debe marcar con el _morfema _*a* (preposición promocionada a morfema de OD) pues pertenece al campo senántico que comentamos (_personas y animales domesticados_, e incluso a los no domesticados, especialmente cuando simbolizan cualidades humans (por ejemplo: _sigamos al león por la sabana_ -el león es símbolo de valor y honor guerreros-; _a ese toro no habría que picarlo más_ -el toro es símbolo de fuerza-),


----------



## Erreconerre

hipopotamus said:


> Hola a todos:
> Mi pregunta es ¿están ambas opciones del título correctas? Es que siempre me han enseñado que “A” sólo se pone antes de personas (aparte del Objeto Indirecto que creo que es otra cuestión). Sin embargo, por lo que haya “googleado”, veo que se usa sólo la segunda opción. ¿Será porque el perro/el gato tienen el “valor humano” para el hombre?
> ¡Saludos!


_Sacar el perro_, aunque _Sacar a Firuláis_.

--Saca el perro de la cocina.
--Saca los gatos de la sala. 
--Saca las moscas, o usa un insecticida.


----------



## jorgema

Pero si estamos sacando *a pasear* a un perro, entonces creo que ese perro está más que personalizado, es la mascota de alguien, y bastante importante que le debe de ser, así que bien se merece esa pequeñísima preposición. No es lo mismo que simplemente sacar (echar) un perro cualquiera de algún sitio.


----------



## wszgr

Voy a dar mi opinion. Creo que sacar el perro tambien es correcto, porque lo habia visto en un libro de gramatica. Para mi, sacar el perro significa mover el perro de un lugar a otro, mientras que sacar al perro se refiere a pasear con el perro.


----------



## Neo1961

jorgema said:


> Pero si estamos sacando *a pasear* a un perro, entonces creo que ese perro está más que personalizado, es la mascota de alguien... No es lo mismo que simplemente sacar (echar) un perro cualquiera de algún sitio.



Sí, es verdad. En los ejemplos de Erre los animales se están sacando de un lugar pero sin un propósito específico. Además, "_Sacar el perro_, aunque _Sacar a Firuláis" _con el verbo en infinitivo, no tiene mucho sentido para mí.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Siempre he tenido perro y a la hora de construírlo como OD, siempre uso la construcción personal. Y la gente con la que trato procede de la misma manera (igual con gatos, caballlos, ganado vacuno, ganado porcino y ganado ovino, como a veces escuché en español en las zonas agrarias.


----------



## Neo1961

¿Entonces, en los ejemplos citados en el post #6 se debe anteponer _al_ sin importar el sentido  que mencionaba Maximino?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sí. Yo no veo ese matiz de sentido que mencionas.


----------



## Ludaico

Comparto la opinión de que cuando se trata de un perro determinado (*el* perro de la familia, la mascota) y no *un* perro cualquiera, se ha de utilizar la preposición *a* ("*al* perro"). Cuando alguien de la familia avisa a los demás miembros que va a sacar a pasear a la mascota dice "¡_voy a sacar al perro_!". Si dijera "_voya a sacar el perro_" sonaría igual que cuando se dice "¡_voy a bajar la basura_!". Jamás se dice "¡_voy a bajar a la basura_!".


----------



## Lord Darktower

hipopotamus said:


> Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta  pero quisiera sabe si la forma "sacar el perro" está correcta también?


A preguntas claras, respuestas escuetas (¿o era al revés?): sí.

Del DPD sobre el uso de la preposición a + complemeto directo.


> *e) Los nombres comunes de animales se usan con preposición o sin ella en función de la mayor o menor proximidad afectiva existente entre el hablante y el animal:Suelta al caballo para que corra (mayor proximidad afectiva), frente a Suelta el caballo para que corra (menor proximidad afectiva). Por esta razón es muy frecuente el uso de la preposición con los nombres que designan animales domésticos, mientras que los nombres que designan animales no domésticos normalmente no admiten la preposición.*


Saludos.


----------



## Elfede84

XiaoRoel said:


> Las mascotas se asimilan a las personas, desde mi punto de vista, es un OD que se debe marcar con el _morfema _*a* (preposición promocionada a morfema de OD) pues pertenece al campo senántico que comentamos (_personas y animales domesticados_, e incluso a los no domesticados, especialmente cuando simbolizan cualidades humans (por ejemplo: _sigamos al león por la sabana_ -el león es símbolo de valor y honor guerreros-; _a ese toro no habría que picarlo más_ -el toro es símbolo de fuerza-),


Y cuando se trata de un perro salvaje (o mascota de una persona desconocida), se usa la A o no? En el caso de un perro que algunos niños quieren envenenar por ejemplo (ninguna proximidad afectiva), se dice Van a envenenar a un perro O Van a envenenar un perro. ??? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jilar

Elfede84 said:


> Van a envenenar a un perro O Van a envenenar un perro.


Podrás escuchar ambas.
Quien añade la preposición "a" es para dejar claro que lo que sigue es el objeto, y no el sujeto. Pero ojo que esto no es más que nuestro subconsciente al momento de expresarnos.
No pensamos conscientemente si tenemos que decir "el" o "al", o como en tu caso "un" o "a un".

En tu ejemplo esa posible confusión (quién es el sujeto y el objeto) no sucede pues "van a envenenar" implica un "ellos", frente al perro, "él".

Pero imagina está situación por rara que sea:

Va a envenenar el perro a su amo, porque lo maltrata.
Es el perro el sujeto, y el amo el objeto.

Veamos un caso más sencillo y real tomando el hilo inicial:
Sacó el perro / Sacó al perro.

La primera permite que "el perro" sea el sujeto de la oración, es decir, equivale a "el perro sacó".
Un ejemplo:
Sacó el perro un hueso de la bolsa.
Sujeto = el perro
O.D. = un hueso

Y ahora usando "a":
-Sacó al perro un hueso de la bolsa.

De este modo sabemos que hay un sujeto y es diferente a "el perro". El perro sería el O. I.


Claro, en frases sin contexto puede haber cierta confusión.
Pero cuando el contexto es claro, digas la que digas, te van a entender.
Por ejemplo, llegas a tu casa y le preguntas a tu mujer si vuestro hijo sacó el/al perro, porque habías quedado con tu hijo en que él lo sacaría y quieres comprobar si tu hijo cumplió.
La pregunta podría ser:
-¿Sacó el/al perro?


Sin contexto y ante algo como:
¿Sacó el perro lo que tenía que sacar?

Está claro que ahí "el perro" es el sujeto.

En cambio la versión con "a":
¿Sacó al perro lo que... ?

Deja claro que "el perro" no es el sujeto, sino el objeto, indirecto en este caso.


Al final también hay que tener en cuenta el verbo usado. Los hay que dan pie a varias interpretaciones posibles. Lo digo por el ejemplo de antes donde un perro envenena a su amo. Hombre, no es lo más realista, ¿no? Habría que suponer un perro con el intelecto y la maldad de un humano. Pero podría darse en unos dibujos animados, que son muy dados a personificar a los animales.

Te dejo estas dos frases:
1-Te llama el perro.
2-Te llama al perro.

Estoy en casa de un amigo, que tiene un perro. Nosotros estamos en la cocina y el perro en otra habitación, encerrado.
Esa habitación donde está el perro tiene una ventana que da al patio y en frente está la ventana del vecino.

Si yo y mi amigo oímos que el perro empieza a ladrar (está llamando a su amo) y al rato oímos que el vecino llama al perro por su nombre.

Pregunta de examen 
¿Qué frase crees que yo diría para referirme a lo que hace el perro?
¿Y a lo que hace el vecino?


----------



## Elfede84

Gracias por tu extensa explicación.
Pregunta de examen 
¿Qué frase crees que yo diría para referirme a lo que hace el perro?
¿Y a lo que hace el vecino?
[/QUOTE] =>
Está ladrando el perro (sujeto)
está llamando al perro (OI)


----------



## jilar

Vale, las has modificado un poco, pero has entendido bien la explicación. Yo me refería a las dos frases propuestas antes, 1 y 2.

La 1 responde a la primera pregunta:
-Te llama el perro. = El perro te llama.

Y para la segunda pregunta sería la frase 2:
-Te llama al perro.

Ambas se las digo a mi amigo, "te" refiere a él. En la primera, sin "a", el sujeto es el perro (el perro, al ladrar, está llamando a mi amigo).
En la segunda, con "a", el perro ya no es el sujeto, sino el vecino (este está llamando al perro).


----------



## gvergara

Erreconerre said:


> --Saca el perro de la cocina.
> --Saca los gatos de la sala.


Hola:

Podría ser algo regional, pero pienso que en Chile también emplearíamos la preposición _a _para pedirle a alguien que tome *a*l perro y lo saque, o que lo haga salir de alguna otra manera.


----------



## jilar

hipopotamus said:


> Es que siempre me han enseñado que “A” sólo se pone antes de personas (aparte del Objeto Indirecto que creo que es otra cuestión)


Por si sigues visitando el foro, decirte que la cuestión -si poner antes "a" o no- es saber si se trata del objeto y no del sujeto.
Y esto se cumple incluso para personas. 
Ejemplo:
Animó Juan a su equipo. 

Quien anima es Juan, sujeto. El animado es su equipo (grupo compuesto por varias personas) y de ahí "a" antes de "su equipo".

Compárala con:
Animó a Juan su equipo.

Tiene el mismo orden, solo cambia la posición de la preposición y eso hace que ahora Juan reciba la acción, es el animado.
¿Quién lo anima? Su equipo. Sujeto por tanto.

Pero con cosas, donde Juan es sujeto:
Juan animó la fiesta. (Típico orden SVO)
Animó Juan la fiesta.
Animó la fiesta Juan.

Y donde Juan es objeto:
La fiesta animó a Juan.
Animó la fiesta a Juan.
Animó a Juan la fiesta.


----------



## Angela97

Yo he escuchado ambas versiones en mi país. Quizá "sacar al perro" se use con mayor frecuencia, pero ambas se usan.


----------



## Ballenero

Elfede84 said:


> Van a envenenar a un perro O Van a envenenar un perro. ???


Envenenar a alguien (persona o animal).


----------



## LolBM

Lord Darktower said:


> Del DPD sobre el uso de la preposición a + complemento directo.
> 
> Saludos.





Elfede84 said:


> Y cuando se trata de un perro salvaje (o mascota de una persona desconocida), se usa la A o no? En el caso de un perro que algunos niños quieren envenenar por ejemplo (ninguna proximidad afectiva), se dice Van a envenenar a un perro O Van a envenenar un perro. ??? Gracias de antemano.


A mí también me pareció raro lo del DPD. Estaba pensando en _voy a llevar a la vaca al matadero _cuando he leído tu mensaje de _envenenar._
Yo, creo (creo haber leído), que la "a + complemento directo" es cuando se trata de un _sujeto animado: persona (o personaje imaginario), animal o entidad/grupo (_"Voy a preguntárselo a la empresa/clínica"_)._

Miro en internet y veo que en distintos foros se pone este ejemplo de: "*Suelta al caballo para que corra (mayor proximidad afectiva), frente a Suelta el caballo para que corra (menor proximidad afectiva)*" para explicar "a + complemento directo", pero creo que está hecho ex profeso para que coincida con la teoría de "la proximidad afectiva" que explican, y que los ejemplos con _envenenar _y_ matar _ya hacen que esta teoría no sea tan "general" (bueno, yo la veo muy poco clara).


----------



## Circunflejo

LolBM said:


> y que los ejemplos con _envenenar _y_ matar _ya hacen que esta teoría no sea tan "general" (bueno, yo la veo muy poco clara).


 Con esos verbos predominan los ejemplos con preposición, pero también se encuentran múltiples ejemplos sin preposición.


----------



## jilar

A mí lo de la proximidad afectiva nunca me convenció.

Tomando tu ejemplo se me ocurren:
1. Soltó el caballo una coz.
2. Soltó al caballo una coz.

En la 1 es el caballo el sujeto, quien da esa coz. Esa frase equivale a El caballo soltó una coz.
En la 2 hay un sujeto que no se nombra. Podría ser un burro o cualquier otro animal que cocee, mismamente podríamos estar hablando de una yegua. Y el caballo es quien recibe esa coz, por tanto objeto indirecto.

Y esta estructura debería respetarse siempre que usemos ese verbo. Ojo, me doy cuenta de que en mis ejemplos ese soltar se entiende como lanzar o dar, y en tu ejemplo soltar equivale más bien a dejar libre, liberar, no sujetar, ...
¿Qué pasa? Que en tu ejemplo "suelta al/el caballo para que corra" damos por sentado que es una frase dirigida a otra persona (tú), y entonces asumimos que esa persona es el sujeto, esto nos lleva a decir indistintamente "al" o "el".
La frase -suelta el caballo para que corra - apenas tiene sentido si suponemos que el caballo es el sujeto (como sugiere la estructura "soltar el caballo" como en mis ejemplos muestro)

Todo esto lo hace nuestro subconsciente, a menos que antes de hablar nos pongamos a valorar conscientemente cómo vamos a decirlo.

A mí tu otro ejemplo "voy a llevar a la vaca al matadero", me suena perfectamente sin la preposición, o sea, yo diría, de primeras: Voy a llevar la vaca al matadero.

Primero porque en esa frase es imposible pensar que "la vaca" sea el sujeto, dado que empieza "voy a..." por tanto el sujeto soy yo.
Con una persona sí pondría la preposición, le tenga afecto o no:
- Voy a llevar a Hitler al matadero.
-Voy a llevar a mi novia al hospital.

Pero con cosas y animales mi tendencia es no usar la preposición:
Voy a llevar la compra a casa / el reloj a arreglar...

Con un animal (nuestro perro, al cual le tenemos afecto) y colocando un sujeto para que concuerde la misma persona, es decir, una tercera persona.
- Va a llevar el perro ... X
- Va a llevar al perro ... X

Dependiendo de cómo siga la frase, o sea, de si X dice una cosa u otra, vamos a usar o no esa preposición. Lo que sí es claro es que "va a llevar el perro..." crea más ambigüedad que "voy a llevar el perro..." o cualquier otra persona que deje a las claras que el sujeto no puede ser el objeto.


----------



## LolBM

jilar said:


> A mí tu otro ejemplo "voy a llevar a la vaca al matadero", me suena perfectamente sin la preposición, o sea, yo diría, de primeras: Voy a llevar la vaca al matadero.


Sí, a mí también. Solo lo decía por eso de que decir "a" en este caso, si lo decimos, no sería por afectividad.


----------



## Ballenero

Yo diría digo que "sacar al perro" cuando significa llevarlo afuera de casa para pasear o más bien, para que haga sus necesidades fisiológicas, es ya una frase hecha, practicamente una locución.

"Sacar el perro" para referirse a lo anterior, no diré que es incorrecto pero si todos y cada uno de los millones de hispanohablantes de cualquier parte del mundo usan "sacar al perro", entonces "sacar el perro" no sería idiomático ni por lo tanto, pertinente.


----------



## LolBM

Ballenero said:


> Yo diría digo que "sacar al perro" cuando significa llevarlo afuera de casa para pasear o más bien, para que haga sus necesidades fisiológicas, es ya una frase hecha, prácticamente una locución.
> 
> "Sacar el perro" para referirse a lo anterior, no diré que es incorrecto pero si todos y cada uno de los millones de hispanohablantes de cualquier parte del mundo usan "sacar al perro", entonces "sacar el perro" no sería idiomático ni por lo tanto, pertinente.



Yo creo que esta es la "respuesta correcta", tan simple. Parece que nos habíamos perdido en un montón de reflexiones que no habrían hecho falta (aunque tampoco están de más y son interesantes) si lo hubiésemos visto de primeras. Es aquello de _ver el bosque y no ver los árboles_, o al revés, pero algo así era .


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> "Sacar el perro" para referirse a lo anterior, no diré que es incorrecto pero si todos y cada uno de los millones de hispanohablantes de cualquier parte del mundo usan "sacar al perro", entonces "sacar el perro" no sería idiomático ni por lo tanto, pertinente.


El problema es que no es cierto que todos y cada uno de los millones de hispanohablantes usen "sacar al perro". Basta con echar un vistazo en cualquier buscador de internet.


----------



## Ballenero

Pongo "sacar el perro" en el buscador e inmediatamente me da todos los resultados con "al perro".
Incluso en Linguee, con "el perro" solo hay un caso que es de una página anglo-sajona, el resto con "al".
De todas maneras, yo no he dicho que sea incorrecto.


----------



## Circunflejo

Ballenero said:


> Pongo "sacar el perro" en el buscador e inmediatamente me da todos los resultados con "al perro".
> Incluso en Linguee, con "el perro" solo hay un caso que es de una página anglo-sajona, el resto con "al".


Tendrás que mejorar tus habilidades de búsqueda. Hay miles de ejemplos. He aquí uno de una web sobre animales:Cómo evitar que nuestro perro sufra un golpe de calor | Animalados (Lee el primer consejo).


----------



## Ballenero

_Evitar sacar el perro a pasear entre las 12.00 y las 16.00, que es cuando hace más calor._

Este caso no sé si es el mismo del que estábamos hablando.
Y esto ya sería otro asunto, pero no se puede tomar internet como prueba de validez.


----------



## jilar

Ejemplo real, de ayer mismo.

Escribí esta respuesta Tecnicismo para manchas negras en la pared

Y como vemos tengo escrito:
... A la pared no le afecta esa electricidad que simplemente hace funcionar *al* aparato...

Recuerdo que al llegar a la palabra "funcionar" dudé si rematar con "el aparato" o con la preposición.

En la práctica, y más hablando, ambas frases la gente las va a entender igual. Más que nada porque tienen el contexto y saben entender lo que se quiere expresar.
Pero yo, ante la duda de si se puede ver a la palabra "aparato" como sujeto o como objeto, como en realidad se trata de lo último, conscientemente añadí la preposición.

Esto puede ocurrirle a cualquiera, sobre todo escribiendo. Otra cosa es hablando, decimos lo primero que el subconsciente nos dicta. Luego, si hay que decirlo de otro modo, para que se entienda bien, ya es otra cuestión. Lo dicho ahí está, y otros podrían ponerse en modo analítico.


----------



## Rocko!

Elfede84 said:


> Y cuando se trata de un perro salvaje (o mascota de una persona desconocida), se usa la A o no? En el caso de un perro que algunos niños quieren envenenar por ejemplo (ninguna proximidad afectiva), se dice Van a envenenar a un perro O Van a envenenar un perro. ??? Gracias de antemano.


Solamente cuando no existe un perro aludido y se está mencionando la actividad de sacar perros a pasear, cuando se puede omitir la "a". Pero si estás haciendo alusión a un perro salvaje(?) al que has visto y lo no quieres porque es salvaje o un perro "normal" que tampoco quieres porque no es tuyo (el perro existe), entonces la "a" es necesaria. En este caso no tiene importancia la llamada aproximación afectiva mencionada por el DPD, sino que lo único que importa es si hay un perro (un perro específico) o no hay un perro, solo la mención de la especie. "Envenenar (a) un perro es delito" (se puede poner o se puede omitir la "a" porque se está mencionando el tipo de animal que no debe ser envenenado, no se está mencionando un perro en especial). "Envenenar *al *perro salvaje no está bien" (al = a+ el), en donde se está hablando de un perro salvaje en particular (sí existe un perro aludido).


----------

